# Bad Ingrowing hair prescribed flucloxacillin but really worried about takingthem



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, please can you put my mind at rest..i am currently 32 weeks pregnant and am suffering from a couple of bad ingrowing pubic hairs (apologies for the detail) that are quiet large and have swelled significantly. I have been prescribed flucloxacillin for them but am now painciking about the effect taking the antiobiotics might have on my precious baby. From what I can see on the internet they seem safe but noone really wants to safe for definate so I am worried. Then I start to worry about the infection from the ingrowing hair and the effect that that may have on the baby.. Don't know which way to turn, should I leave alone and see if they go on their own (they don't seem to be getting any better) or should I take the antibiotics? I don't mind a bit of discomfort so long as my baby is ok, she comes first.

Thanks xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are fine to take antibiotics, and this will make everything ready for labour for you, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks hun...will start taking them...xx


----------

